
Same Democrats Who Denounce Trump Voted to Give Him Warrantless Spying Powers - woolenandroid
https://theintercept.com/2018/01/12/the-same-democrats-who-denounce-trump-as-a-lawless-treasonous-authoritarian-just-voted-to-give-him-vast-warrantless-spying-powers/
======
craftyguy
I can't wait for the 'false equivalency fallacy' folks (when pointed out that
the two parties are actually quite similar in actions at the end of the day)
to explain this one away!

------
Retroity
It's pretty clear that Democrats enjoy mass surveillance as much as
Republicans do. So why would Democrats get rid of something that they
themselves could benefit from in the future when Trump exits office? Note how
Obama expanded these spying powers as he left office:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/obama-expands-
surveill...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/obama-expands-surveillance-
powers-his-way-out)

